# how to make it rain



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

been thinking of how to make it rain....we used to paint a turtle on the wall of a house to make it rain to get out of work. i checked the innerweb to see what was there,and found a few..make a cockroach fly and it will rain,kill a house spider,hang snakes at your door,or the one i know for sure works.......wash the car or motorcycle.so im going to wash the car..wish me luck


----------



## shroomerboomer6969 (Feb 17, 2013)

good luck! i will leave my car window down for ya.


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

washed the car and it clouded up......thought about mowing......blue skys,damn


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

we have some nice rain and thunder storms this week


----------

